# [openoffice] app-office/openoffice-2.3.1 failed [résolu]

## RickyLoad

Bonjour

Suite à une mise à jour, j'ai un tit prob avec openoffice !!!

Après plusieurs recherches , j'ai rien trouvé sur le forum "EN" ou sur google 

Je vous colle le message   :Sad: 

```

checking DBUS_CFLAGS... -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include

checking DBUS_LIBS... -ldbus-glib-1 -ldbus-1 -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0

checking whether to enable the cairo canvas backend... yes

checking whether Xrender.h defines PictStandardA8... configure: error: no, X headers too old.

make: *** [stamp/build] Error 1

 *

 * ERROR: app-office/openoffice-2.3.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 5371:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       make || diefunc "$FUNCNAME" "$LINENO" "$?" "Build failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   Build failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.3.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.3.1/temp/environment'.

```

Voilà j'ai tenté de recompiler Xrender ==> nada 

 Mon emerge --info

```

Gentoo rickyload # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4_rc9 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.2.2, glibc-2.7-r1, 2.6.22-gentoo-r10 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r10 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.93GHz

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 12 Dec 2007 03:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.3

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4, 2.5.1-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/                      http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo                                        http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/                                   http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/                             ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/Gentoo                             ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/                                       ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/                                                      ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/                          http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/                                               http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/                                   ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/                                           ftp://ftp.solnet.ch/mirror/Gentoo                                            http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch                                               http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/                                         ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl alsa arts avi bash-completion beagle berkdb bidi bindist bitmap-fonts cairo cdda cdr cdrom cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glitz gnome gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk hal httpd iconv ieee1394 ipv6 isdnlog ithreads java jpeg kde kdehiddenvisibility ldap libg++ live logitech-mouse mad matroska midi mikmod mono mozdom mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg openexr opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdflib perl perlsuid png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection replytolist samba sdl session spell spl ssl stream svg svga symlink tcpd tetex theora tracker truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode vcd vlm vorbis win32codecs wxwindows x86 xcb xcomposite xine xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="ati radeon vesa fglrx"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

Gentoo rickyload # 

```

MerciLast edited by RickyLoad on Fri Dec 14, 2007 2:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

essaie en MAKEOPTS=-j1

chez moi c'est passé comme ça

----------

## RickyLoad

Re

```

essaie en MAKEOPTS=-j1 

```

Bon je viens d'essayer , pas mieux , même erreur   :Sad: 

Par contre cette erreur m'intrigue 

==> checking whether Xrender.h defines PictStandardA8... configure: error: no, X headers too old

Aurais je quelque chose qui n'est pas à jour ?? sachant que 

```

Gentoo rickyload # equery list xorg

[ Searching for package 'xorg' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] app-doc/xorg-docs-1.4-r1 (0)

[I--] [ ~] app-doc/xorg-sgml-doctools-1.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-misc/xorg-cf-files-1.0.2 (0)

Gentoo rickyload # 

```

Voilà si vous voyez un truc qui va pas .......

----------

## davidou2a

essai avec ça :

```
MAKEOPTS="-j1" emerge -1 libXrender  xorg-server
```

 ça marchera peut etre

----------

## RickyLoad

Re

```

essai avec ça :

Code:

MAKEOPTS="-j1" emerge -1 libXrender  xorg-server

ça marchera peut etre

```

Toujours la même erreur  :Sad: ((

----------

## boozo

'alute

allez j'y vais de la mienne : essaye en désactivant le USEflag cairo pour openoffice voir ce que ça donne

mais ce qui me surprend c'est que xrender.h est hébergé par libXrender que tu as recompilé sans plus de succès...   :Confused: 

----------

## RickyLoad

Re

```

allez j'y vais de la mienne : essaye en désactivant le USEflag cairo pour openoffice voir ce que ça donne

mais ce qui me surprend c'est que xrender.h est hébergé par libXrender que tu as recompilé sans plus de succès...

```

And the Winner is ................... boozo   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

çà a marché, nickel comme une lettre à la poste !!

Bon trève de plaisanterie  mais merci comme même pour ce "dépannage" boozo !

Par contre comment ce fait il que j'ai du enlever ce flag cairo cette fois ci pour compiler openoffice ??

et surtout quelle influence çà aura sur ce paquet , vu l'absence de ce flag à la compile ??

==> USE="-cairo" emerge app-office/openoffice

Merci encore et j'attends tes lumières   :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

bah en fait c'est très compliqué...  naaann j'déconne, en fait c'est très simple : je suis pas doué donc je suis besogneux  et je fait des recherches   :Laughing: 

Y'a un "mélangeage" de pinceaux en cas d'utilisation de versions interne ou tiers (de mémoire dans le makefile tu as une option du genre --with-libxrender=yes par défaut mais attends ce soir je te donne mes bm pour les détails  :Wink:   )

----------

## boozo

Choses promises... pour les détails : c'est par ici et le lien vers le tracker donne la solution   :Wink: 

edit : pense au titre merci

----------

## RickyLoad

Excellent   :Smile: 

et hop dans le bookmarks , allez je colles un "tit résolu" 

Merci à toi boozo, ainsi que tous ceux qui ont "planché"

----------

